
Bits of Unsolicited Advice - jkuria
https://kk.org/thetechnium/
======
ColinWright
You've linked to the top level, instead of to the actual post. As more posts
are made on the blog, this link will not be what you want.

Here is the permalink:

[https://kk.org/thetechnium/68-bits-of-unsolicited-
advice/](https://kk.org/thetechnium/68-bits-of-unsolicited-advice/)

